# starter bendix not engaging flexplate



## blanknissan (Oct 8, 2015)

hello,

im working in a mechanic shop and we've installed 2 starters on the 2004 maxima currently occupying our lift and neither starters bendix will engage the flexplate...wtf am i missing? everything is tight and flush, everything is connected(electrically, correctly) i can hear the bendix spin, but when removed from the car and power applied to the starter, the bendix slings toward the nose and does not spin.


----------



## blanknissan (Oct 8, 2015)

i lifted the car. assistant inside. turned the crank by hand, saw the harmonic balancer turning as the assistant turned the key and heard the starter whining. but the engine is still not turning over. are there any typical issues to look toward?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You didn't mention what kind of starter you were using, but I would recommend a genuine Nissan starter as aftermarket units aren't very reliable due to poor quality control during remanufacturing. Before that, I would look at the teeth on the flexplate/flywheel and make sure they are not stripped.


----------

